# Old Grand-dad whiskey



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is this stuff any good? Thinkin about getting a bottle.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Before my dad quit drinking he used to go a little crazy with the 100 proof granddad. I personally can't stand the smell or kick but some people love it. 

If you've ever watched bad santa its the whiskey that Billy Bob drinks.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea I'd probably just get the 86 proof or whatever it is. Oh and Bad Santa is a great American movie. He calls the kid a ****ing *********!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Not really, get Evan Wiliams Single B.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Not really, get Evan Wiliams Single B.


5% agreed, the other 95% is goign towards a bottle of blantons 
but honestly anything but old grand dad whiskey is a better buy.. i think honestly it tastes a bit of root 100, kindof sweet, but just hella strong


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Old Grand Dad isn't bad at all. I'd say it is underrated. No glits & glamour, just a name on a fairly plain label and bottle. You might as well try it. It is doesn't fit your taste straight it mixes perfect. It's also easy on the wallet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hard to say, the last time I drank a pint of Old Grand-dad was in 1979 on the way to a Rush concert....let's just say I would have drank turpentine at age 16 before a concert if that's all that was available....and the OGD was pretty close.  :r


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Not really, get Evan Wiliams Single B.


Agreed. Evan Williams Single Barrel is only a little but more $$ and well worth it.

I just picked up a bottle of the 1997 for $21, but first I need to finish the 1996 I already have open.


----------

